# Gaggia classic pressure gauge pass around (pf not included)



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for it but I have a pressure gauge to allow for the gaggia classic opv adjustment. I'm done with it and it's currently with another member. To be honest they're pretty cheap to put together but if you fancy using it all you need to do is unscrew the spouts on your pf and screw this on with a little ptfe tape on the threads. I'm not looking for it back so I thought we could start a list of those wanting to use it. The idea would be that you use the gauge then pm the next person on the list to arrange onward postage. I don't want anything for it, just ask that you cover postage to the next person. Whoever is last on the list, can you just hold on to it until it's asked for again.

Instructions for use- start by removing the spouts from your pf spouts. I put a screw driver through the hole between the 2 sides of the spouts to use as leverage, then I had to hold the spouts in hot water to loosen them enough to turn. Wrap some ptfe tape around the threads and screw on the gauge. REMOVE THE BASKET FROM THE PF. Fill the pf with water from your warmed machine and lock in place. I also bled any air from the system by running it through the steam wand. Turn on the pump and allow the needle to settle. Adjust the opv as required and test again aiming for 10-10.5 (this is the static pressure remember so roughly 1 above the dynamic pressure aimed for). You'll find instructions on opv adjustment in other threads so I'll not type that bit out.

Anyway, current list of names below. Just copy and paste with your name added.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme


----------



## smart (Jan 8, 2014)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart


----------



## smart (Jan 8, 2014)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope people don't mind waiting a while. I think it's still with number 1 or 2!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Naw, I figured if I put my name down now, it might be with me by the time my hausgrind comes, or shortly after, so I can get dialing


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

So sorry for the delay. Have been busy with a festive celebration. I am gonna post it on Monday. Just got the OPV done on mine. And I say, the result was absolutely amazing. Going into pm with bazschmaz. Cheers =D I was hoping to get a roll of PTFE tap into the package as well, but unfortunately, I don't have it. So the next person using it, do put in some if you wish to for the sack of convenience for the next user. I say, if you want to. I spent like 3 days just to get the right wrench and PTFE tap. And a note to everyone else who are about to get this mod done, please refer to this thread, and follow the instructions especially the Ratchet Wrench tool. You seriously do not want to cut yourself with a spanner or something more "creative" hahaha. I got like 4 deep metal cuts on my fingers like I just came back from a war.

Here's the link

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

Cheers,

Ivan

P.S. and most of all, just enjoy and have fun. Hahaha


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

So sorry, guys. I was caught up with a festive celebration and only managed to get the OPV done after my short trip to Denmark. Will be posting out on Monday to the next person after me. So look out. Going into pm with bazschmaz now. Just a note to everyone else after me, please get the appropriate ratchet wrench size before trying to be "creative" with a spanner or something else. It reduces the risk of hurting yourself significantly.

Cheers,

Ivan

Here's a direct link to both threads for instructions and do follow exactly as instructed. Got some cuts myself for "disobeying" haha.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Iwwstriker said:


> So sorry for the delay. Have been busy with a festive celebration. I am gonna post it on Monday. Just got the OPV done on mine. And I say, the result was absolutely amazing. Going into pm with bazschmaz. Cheers =D I was hoping to get a roll of PTFE tap into the package as well, but unfortunately, I don't have it. So the next person using it, do put in some if you wish to for the sack of convenience for the next user. I say, if you want to. I spent like 3 days just to get the right wrench and PTFE tap. And a note to everyone else who are about to get this mod done, please refer to this thread, and follow the instructions especially the Ratchet Wrench tool. You seriously do not want to cut yourself with a spanner or something more "creative" hahaha. I got like 4 deep metal cuts on my fingers like I just came back from a war.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating with the link. I meant to do that and never got round to it.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

No problem at all, Neil. Thanks for the generous gesture that everyone gets to benefit from.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know if I'd go as far as generous, it's really is a fairly cheap item!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Awww, hahaha. such a modest guy. You never know what your kind actions could do much to others, that's why we keep on doing what we love to =D


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23

9. Seraph69


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, guess you will have to wait for a while.

@bazschmaz has not replied me yet for his address, so I couldn't send the pressure gauge out today. It has already been packed readily for delivery.

Cheers...


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

1. Iwwstriker

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23

9. Seraph69

10. ajh101


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Just an update to the thread,

According to what I knew, the pressure gauge is with bazschmaz at the moment, so be patience everyone. I think it would be best to update the thread just to let everyone know the whereabouts of the pressure gauge is. So the updated listed should be as follows:-

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23

9. Seraph69

10. ajh101


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd like to add myself to this list if possible:

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23

9. Seraph69

10. ajh101

11. craftygeek


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope everyone will be able to update this waiting list just so that everyone knows how much longer are they going to wait for the item to be delivered? Please listed your own username as (Done) once you have delivered it to the next person on the list. @Neil has been very generous to approach us with this thoughtful measure. So as a token of appreciation, I hope the next person will carry out the necessary task , so that in the end, @Neil is able to track where his pressure gauge is. Thank you, everyone and good luck in MOD-ing....


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all, I have removed my name from the list as I have sourced a gauge from another member. I guess I am impatient







Updated list is as follows...


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. spune

4. Shortshots

5. Graeme

6. Smart

7. Steveop

8. andyt23

9. ajh101

10. craftygeek


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a gauge and adapter that people can borrow if they like all I ask is that the postage is paid and its returned to me when finished with.hopefully people can get there opv adjusted quicker with a few being passed around


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Mike mc said:


> I have a gauge and adapter that people can borrow if they like all I ask is that the postage is paid and its returned to me when finished with.hopefully people can get there opv adjusted quicker with a few being passed around


I'd be interested if the offer stands still, Mike?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

spune said:


> I'd be interested if the offer stands still, Mike?


Yes no probs.pm me your addresse and ill post Monday am.you will need to use your own portafilter


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it just a case of changing the spout to the equipment you've got?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

spune said:


> Is it just a case of changing the spout to the equipment you've got?


Yea just unscrew the spout on the portafilter then screw in the gauge with some ptfe tape.really easy and takes 10 mins max to do the opv mod


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

spune said:


> Is it just a case of changing the spout to the equipment you've got?


I would love to put my name down after you too please?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Started a new thread so as not to confuse the original list in this thread


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Removed my name from this list. List as follows

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. Shortshots

4. Graeme

5. Smart

6. Steveop

7. andyt23

8. ajh101

9. craftygeek


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm also removing my name, list now as follows:

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. Shortshots

4. Graeme

5. Smart

6. Steveop

7. andyt23

8. ajh101


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Is this still at #2? I'm looking at sourcing another gauge that I will happily pass on if that's the case.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think bazschmaz did have it and was going to help someone else with it in his area. Haven't had an update on its position recently. I'll try pm'ing him.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the gauge. It's now with Colin T, another local forum member.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just giving tho a bump as its been 4 weeks since the last update

cheers


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Just going to remove myself from the list:

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. Shortshots

4. Graeme

5. Smart

6. andyt23

7. ajh101


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mmmm, not sure where this is at now. I'm not overly worried, wasn't looking for it back but I know some of you are waiting patiently for it. There's a few others floating about too.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Deleting post as I somehow managed to post to the wrong thread - there's another gauge going around.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to have a go at the pressure MOD please?

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. Shortshots

4. Graeme

5. Smart

6. andyt23

7. ajh101

8. Jonathan007


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

removing my name from this list

1. Iwwstriker (Done)

2. bazschmaz

3. Shortshots

4. Graeme

5. Smart

6. ajh101

7. Jonathan007


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bazschmaz said:


> Hi, thanks for the gauge. It's now with Colin T, another local forum member.


Where is this now ? As it being passed around the original list seems to have been forgotten?


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Apologies all, I have had this for ages. Baz very kindly brought it to me in Edinburgh and I wasn't sure where this thread was until someone PM'd me the other day. I did the mod on 3 machines, but then on the 4th the needle didn't move so I'm not sure if I've broken the guage or whether I've manage to close it somehow so that it doesn't measure.

Is there someone I can send the guage to who knows about these things. If I've broken it I'm happy to pay for a new one for the forum.

Please let me know.


----------

